# 580EX or 580EX II -which one to get?



## pixyl (Sep 5, 2012)

I need a "master" flash to complete a dual flash setup (I have a 430EX) and am trying to decide between the 580EX or 580EX II. The latter has been reported faulty by design though I'm not sure if these are widespread problems or just exaggerations. 
Would I be making a mistake in getting the less featured 580EX instead? I know the EX II can be controlled from the camera menu and has a better foot design, but the old model (580 EX) allows for easier switching between master and slave. I think there were some other advantages as well which has slipped my mind...

When having gotten the hang of a Canon wireless (IR) master/slave setup I expect to expand by getting a manual radio trigger (such as the Phottix Strato II) and possibly one or two additional speedlights (might as well be cheaper, non-Canon branded as this'll be manual triggering).

So, the 580EX or 580EX II? The former will most definitely be second/hand refurbished at a low price while the latter can probably be bought new for a little while longer (I suspect the 600 EX RT will fully take over once the old stocks have run out).


----------



## victorwol (Sep 6, 2012)

Faulty by design?. I have two and they never gave me a problem.., the only issue is some RF noise that affect the use of Pocket Wizaards without the RF shield. Other than that... Not idea what that faulty by design mean. I would get the 580 EX II. I will probably be selling mines soon since I got 3 600s...


----------



## pixyl (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks for your reply.
I just came across another thread discussing the same thing and someone pointed out getting three 580 EX flashes damaged when using Pocket Wizards. The interesting thing is that one of them was a 580EX (not EX II). 

After all the negative feedback on the Pocket Wizards (and high cost) I have no intention of buying those anyway, so hopefully the "blowing up" of the 580 flashes won't be an issue, but out of curiosity: have you (and others reading) used High Speed Sync (HSS) a lot with either the 580EX or 580EX II? One of the "design flaws" of the 580EX II apparently shows up when using HSS.

Out of curiosity: why are you selling your 580 EX II flashes in favor of the (more expensive) 600 EX RT? The convenience of TTL radio triggering or are there shortcomings in the 580?


----------



## victorwol (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm selling them because I rather have the on board radios. As I mention, I never had a problem with the PW and the 580 EX II. And with the PW they switch to high speed automatically, so yiu don't have to worry about it. I have used the high speed in many ocations and have had no problems. Its a by annoying to have to dress the flashy with the RF shield every time you want to use it with the PW

PW have something that is the AC3 that is magnificent for ETTL and groups adjustment. Easier than anything else I've seen.. No menus, not weird things... Just 3 wheels and you adjust the power in ETTl or manual.


----------



## EvaCasado (Sep 30, 2012)

I had an 580EX II and I´m pretty sure that the moment I have to replace it I will buy it again. The only problem with this flash is overheating. It has an overheating sensor that block it. But if you get use to shoot one by one not burst works pretty well. If possible buy CP-E4 it is very useful to avoid changing batteries every now and then.


----------



## Menace (Oct 11, 2012)

I've had an Ex580 II for nearly two years and it gets a lot of use - its has never let me down. 

To answer OP's question, I'd suggest the Ex580 II 

Cheers


----------

